# Top 100 things that attract women to men



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

I was shocked by how accurate this article was.
Read and learn, most of it is true.

http://www.artofseductions.com/top-100-things-that-attract-women-to-men/


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

Lol. That may be accurate. And is reflective of the current state of society that not a single one of these things relates to a decent moral human being.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Those all sound incredibly obvious, which part were you shocked about? Were you surprised that being witty is attractive to women? That being confident, playful, and smiling helps? I don't understand what is surprising about this in any way.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

FadeToOne said:


> Lol. That may be accurate. And is reflective of the current state of society that not a single one of these things relates to a decent moral human being.


Huh? Being caring, honest, open, genuine, genuinely interested in her, good with kids, good with animals.....these were all on the list.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

So you have to be funny, witty, tall, strong, handsome, outgoing, have nice eyes, dress nicely, be rich ect. 

Yeh, big ****ing surprise.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

rymo said:


> Those all sound incredibly obvious, which part were you shocked about? Were you surprised that being witty is attractive to women? That being confident, playful, and smiling helps? I don't understand what is surprising about this in any way.


i know, right?

many of them are lol worthy
_
*The first thing that most girls notice in guys is what kind of shoes they are wearing. *_

_*Whispering in her ear. The sense of secrecy, mysteriousness and excitement that comes from a whisper is very attractive.*_

_*Speaking to her true self. If you can see past the walls that most people put and truly speak to the real person inside of them, you'll be one of the few that understands them. This makes you very important*._


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

rymo said:


> Those all sound incredibly obvious, which part were you shocked about? Were you surprised that being witty is attractive to women? That being confident, playful, and smiling helps? I don't understand what is surprising about this in any way.


It didn't dig into clichés such as "be confident!"

It digs into the real nature of attraction: social standing, or social dominance.
The real secret being that women mostly don't care about your personality, but moreso about how good you make them feel about themselves.

They are not attracted to the funny guy playing second fiddle in a group, they want the top man.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

I just learned 100 new things about attraction.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't mean to start a gender war... but this is proof that men have it MUCH harder than women. 

To be a desirable man, you have to meet 100+ criteria.

To be a desirable woman, you only have to be nice and beautiful.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Some website stating their opinion on what attributes that women find attractive is PROOF that men have to have all 100 of these to attract a woman? Lol...oh boy.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Jason 1 said:


> I don't mean to start a gender war... but this is proof that men have it MUCH harder than women.
> 
> To be a desirable man, you have to meet 100+ criteria.
> 
> To be a desirable woman, you only have to be nice and beautiful.


There was a study made, I'm pissed I can't find the link right now, but, they asked a group of men and women reasons for which they would reject a member of the opposite sex.

Men came up with 5 different reasons
Women came up with +/- 300 different reasons


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Jason 1 said:


> I don't mean to start a gender war... but this is proof that men have it MUCH harder than women.
> 
> To be a desirable man, you have to meet 100+ criteria.
> 
> To be a desirable woman, you only have to be nice and beautiful.


I'm not starting anything here, but










It's definitely so easy being beautiful, because we're all just beautiful naturally.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Barette said:


> I'm not starting anything here, but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, obviously, there is a minority of women who will never be attractive to the majority, and it's very sad for them but..

Cute girls are dime a dozen. I don't need to go very far from home to see one. As a matter of fact, if I wind up in a crowded mall, I'll see cute girls everywhere.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Out of all of these threads and posts complaining of the woeful hardships of men have and the easy cakewalk life women have, has it gotten you anywhere? Because the feeling i get is you guys just ***** and moan about the same **** every day...i really dont know how you havent gotten tired of it.

We get it...you resent women based on your skewed perceptions that you say are absolute truths. We get it

Im not directing this at newcomers. Its normal to get frusterated and want to vent. Its directed at the posters that repeat incessently as if its beneficial to anyone

And just so my post isnt a soapbox complaint, how about spending your energy finding someone who is the exception to your rules. Out of the millions out there someone doesnt follow all your generalizations and youll learn to compromise even if they do in some aspects. Seems like your energy would just be better directed, instead of going into some black hole of cynicism


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

I actually want the opposite to that I don't want confident well groomed, well dressed men with a slight tan. I want someone extremely average, my ex fitted that bill nicely. Unfortunately for me my ex also thought I was an ordinary person.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

The thing is, most of the things that make a guy attractive are things that can be worked on, maybe not all of them but why let the ones you can't change get you depressed. 

I'm ugly, always have been, pretty much always WILL be, but that said... I do my best to be a kind and giving person and hope that eventually I'll meet that one guy who appreciates that. I get that its asking a lot but the option is either give up... which is tempting but depressing or keep trying... I vote for keep trying...


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Jason 1 said:


> I don't mean to start a gender war... but this is proof that men have it MUCH harder than women.
> 
> To be a desirable man, you have to meet 100+ criteria.


You consider a list on the internet written by some guy "proof"...lol


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

TryingMara said:


> Huh? Being caring, honest, open, genuine, genuinely interested in her, good with kids, good with animals.....these were all on the list.


I didn't see caring.

The "good with kids" and "honest and genuine parts" are described by the article as to show off your potential of being a "reliable mate." You know, like in the animal world. They are guided by instinct, not a moral consciousness.

I didn't find honorable, moral, righteous, dignified, generous to strangers, or self-sacrificing on that list. The "boring" qualities of a long-gone world I suppose.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

FadeToOne said:


> I didn't see caring.
> 
> The "good with kids" and "honest and genuine parts" are described by the article as to show off your potential of being a "reliable mate." You know, like in the animal world. They are guided by instinct, not a moral consciousness.
> 
> I didn't find honorable, moral, righteous, dignified, generous to strangers, or self-sacrificing on that list. The "boring" qualities of a long-gone world I suppose.


The thing is...those things are attractive to women. But those are deeper qualities that are hard to demonstrate to some girl you're trying to attract. I would imagine in a situation in which you are friends with the girl she can grow fond of you over time due to those qualities. But dude...just think about it...people also want someone they can have a good time with, and moral and dignified are not necessarily part and parcel of a jolly old time.

If you can learn to show a girl a good time AND you have those awesome qualities, you're so golden. I think a lot of the SA guys that aren't super bitter are at such an advantage because they are empathetic, honorable people, so once they learn how to attract women they will be the best of both worlds.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Im screwed.


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

rymo said:


> The thing is...those things are attractive to women. But those are deeper qualities that are hard to demonstrate to some girl you're trying to attract. I would imagine in a situation in which you are friends with the girl she can grow fond of you over time due to those qualities. But dude...just think about it...people also want someone they can have a good time with, and moral and dignified are not necessarily part and parcel of a jolly old time.
> 
> If you can learn to show a girl a good time AND you have those awesome qualities, you're so golden. I think a lot of the SA guys that aren't super bitter are at such an advantage because they are empathetic, honorable people, so once they learn how to attract women they will be the best of both worlds.


I imagined that too and thought that's how it worked - but two examples with girls this past year have shown me that those qualities don't matter a lick to anyone. Either despite my attempts I just wasn't entertaining enough, or those 'awesome qualities' themselves repulsed them.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

It's just a dumb list from the male equivalent of Cosmo.

The gist behind many items on the list is realistic, but why cite such tripe in trying to make your point? Just makes SA men look desperate and willing to buy into anything that supports our viewpoint, no matter how baseless and tacky.



rymo said:


> The thing is...those things are attractive to women. But those are deeper qualities that are hard to demonstrate to some girl you're trying to attract. I would imagine in a situation in which you are friends with the girl she can grow fond of you over time due to those qualities. But dude...just think about it...*people also want someone they can have a good time with, and moral and dignified are not necessarily part and parcel of a jolly old time.*
> 
> If you can learn to show a girl a good time AND you have those awesome qualities, you're so golden. I think a lot of the SA guys that aren't super bitter are at such an advantage because they are empathetic, honorable people, so once they learn how to attract women they will be the best of both worlds.


It's hard to escape the feeling that the burden is disproportionately on our gender in that regard, though. The frustration and bitterness really creep in when you consider the distribution of preferences by gender. What I mean by that is, one might reasonably think that if you're a quiet, reserved person who doesn't like to go out a lot, you can simply seek a partner who's similar and find a reasonable success rate in that pool. However, in the real world, a large share of women who fall into that category still lust after a man who can "show them a good time," just as their more outgoing counterparts do. The same phenomenon really doesn't exist widely in men -- your average SAS guy is not pining for an exciting party girl who will "bring him out of his shell," for example. A minority of shy, reserved women do want similar males as romantic partners, but they are indeed a minority. And in the real world, numbers and proportions are key. It's easy to say we're all special snowflakes and all generalizations are bad, but if the proportions of shy men vs. shy women who want the other are even moderately off-balance, chaos ensues.

Basically, I just think the sentence I bolded is slightly disingenuous because you made it sound gender-neutral; the same advice isn't nearly as important when directed at women.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

FadeToOne said:


> I didn't see caring.
> 
> The "good with kids" and "honest and genuine parts" are described by the article as to show off your potential of being a "reliable mate." You know, like in the animal world. They are guided by instinct, not a moral consciousness.
> 
> I didn't find honorable, moral, righteous, dignified, generous to strangers, or self-sacrificing on that list. The "boring" qualities of a long-gone world I suppose.


Caring is on there.

How is honesty and being genuine instinctual? I would say nowadays, they are absolutely driven by some sense of decency or morality.

Generous is on the list as is loyal. It's unfortunate you had the experiences you did..but those were two girls out of billions. Some of us absolutely look for and highly value these qualities in a partner.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

anomalous said:


> It's just a dumb list from the male equivalent of Cosmo.
> 
> The gist behind many items on the list is realistic, but why cite such tripe in trying to make your point? Just makes SA men look desperate and willing to buy into anything that supports our viewpoint, no matter how baseless and tacky.
> 
> ...


But hey..come closer...I'll tell you a little secret: men and women are different. *gasp* I know it's hard to believe...it's quite shocking..but our biological makeup is different. We want different things (and a lot of the same things as well). Why you expect the male and female perspective to be exactly the same is perplexing to me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Being honest? Lol

Playing hard to get? Lol


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

If you can read this list, a woman should be attracted to you

lol at having a nice butt being 50-60 as having a nice car. Both are probably top 10


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Generalization much
I Would never date a famous person
2 If there is anything that turns me off its guys playing a instrument doesnt matter which one
3 Lol neither do i give a **** about a muscular butt :roll


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

BrookeHannigan said:


> Generalization much
> I Would never date a famous person
> 2 If there is anything that turns me off its guys playing a instrument doesnt matter which one
> 3 Lol neither do i give a **** about a muscular butt :roll


I wouldn't date a famous person either.

If the girl plays guitar, it wouldn't change a thing. If she played flute, it could be a plus.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Who cares. Many of those things can't be changed. Genuinely anyway. It gets sniffed out. 

Just talk to as many women as possible until one of them agrees to have sex and/or be in a relationship with you. Repeat until death or whenever you stop giving a ****.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Jason 1 said:


> *I don't mean to start a gender war... but this is proof that men have it MUCH harder than women.
> 
> To be a desirable man, you have to meet 100+ criteria.
> 
> To be a desirable woman, you only have to be nice and beautiful.*


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

rymo said:


> But hey..come closer...I'll tell you a little secret: men and women are different. *gasp* *I know it's hard to believe...it's quite shocking..but our biological makeup is different. We want different things (and a lot of the same things as well).* Why you expect the male and female perspective to be exactly the same is perplexing to me.


lol, that was the point. I know they're not the same, and I'm tired of being told they are by women. (Or, at least, that "every individual is different" and every generalization about men's or women's preferences is a fallacy).

It's just funny, because the assertion you make in those last two sentences is exactly what gets me in trouble. But somehow it's okay for you to say and believe it just because you have a more perky and positive attitude toward women and dating.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

TPower said:


> Well, obviously, there is a minority of women who will never be attractive to the majority, and it's very sad for them but..
> 
> Cute girls are dime a dozen. I don't need to go very far from home to see one. As a matter of fact, if I wind up in a crowded mall, I'll see cute girls everywhere.


And cute girls get old and lose the cuteness. You're average cute don't age well. So they're just screwed, I guess. It just doesn't sit well to say that we only need to offer two things, and that's to either be passive (which is basically what "nice" means) or attractive (which only lasts for so long, and god forbid you get fat or something).

(I wasn't gonna respond to this for risk of seeming offended or defensive, cause I'm not, just bored and looking for something to write.)


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

creasy said:


> Who cares. Many of those things can't be changed. Genuinely anyway. It gets sniffed out.
> 
> Just talk to as many women as possible until one of them agrees to have sex and/or be in a relationship with you. Repeat until death or whenever you stop giving a ****.


Haha this is very true.

This is what you need for people in general to like you (not just women):

1. Like yourself
2. Be yourself
3. Do the things you like doing
4. Don't be an *******

People like people *who are themselves and who like themselves* and who aren't *******s.

So let's say you just met a cool girl. Are you going to be yourself or are you going to morph into someone you aren't? Everyone has these qualities to some extent. Women are attracted to men because they are men. Stop trying to be someone you aren't and learn to respect yourself, other people and BE YOURSELF without being an insecure ******* and you'll be in the best position you can EVER be in, and ironically it's who you are already

Cliche truth: YOU ARE ENOUGH AS YOU ARE

Not every girl is gonna like oyu, just like how every girl you don't like. Find those who like you for you and vise versa without changing who you are. Just make sure you go after what you want while remaining yourself


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Barette said:


> And cute girls get old and lose the cuteness. You're average cute don't age well. So they're just screwed, I guess. It just doesn't sit well to say that we only need to offer two things, and that's to either be passive (which is basically what "nice" means) or attractive (which only lasts for so long, and god forbid you get fat or something).
> 
> (I wasn't gonna respond to this for risk of seeming offended or defensive, cause I'm not, just bored and looking for something to write.)


I definitely sympathize with the time-sensitive nature of women having it relatively "easy." It probably sucks knowing that your peak physical attractiveness has already passed by late 20s-early 30s.

As a man in my 20s who's had no action these past 10 years through HS and college, during the peak of male sex drive, the bitterness in me would say that it's worth the tradeoff, since you get to be sexually valuable and attractive for a good while right after puberty. And if you're interested in a marriage/lifelong relationship, all you have to do is to snag your man sometime in your 20s or early 30s and it's not really a problem. But OTOH, sometimes the feeling of regression can be the worst, even if you're starting from a good place.

But yeah, if a woman reaches 35+ without pairing up and/or gets divorced after that point, she probably doesn't have the same "just sit around and look pretty" advantage in the dating game she once did. Then again, it's probably just more of a level playing field between genders, I'd think.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

anomalous said:


> But yeah, if a woman reaches 35+ without pairing up and/or gets divorced after that point, she probably doesn't have the same "just sit around and look pretty" advantage in the dating game she once did. Then again, it's probably just more of a level playing field between genders, I'd think.


This is what I think. It's not such a sad story for women after all folks. I think most of feeling like you can't attract a mate after a certain age is pessimism more than anything. Just because a woman may get hit on a ton when she's younger and then not as much when she's older doesn't mean squat. In a way, it does level out the playing field for genders.


----------



## Jeremia (Nov 18, 2012)

The fattest cow on earth could get some peanis if she wants it. 

Sex is never an issue for women.
Relationships might be, thought. Guys would **** girls they would never consider dating.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

We women are attracted to different things, so you can't really say all women want a man to be a certain way. The same thing goes for men.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Jason 1 said:


> I don't mean to start a gender war... but this is proof that men have it MUCH harder than women.
> 
> To be a desirable man, you have to meet 100+ criteria.
> 
> To be a desirable woman, you only have to be nice and beautiful.


I've been told by many people that I'm nice and beautiful and I still don't get many guys.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

anomalous said:


> I definitely sympathize with the time-sensitive nature of women having it relatively "easy." It probably sucks knowing that your peak physical attractiveness has already passed by late 20s-early 30s.
> 
> As a man in my 20s who's had no action these past 10 years through HS and college, during the peak of male sex drive, the bitterness in me would say that it's worth the tradeoff, since you get to be sexually valuable and attractive for a good while right after puberty. And if you're interested in a marriage/lifelong relationship, all you have to do is to snag your man sometime in your 20s or early 30s and it's not really a problem. But OTOH, sometimes the feeling of regression can be the worst, even if you're starting from a good place.
> 
> But yeah, if a woman reaches 35+ without pairing up and/or gets divorced after that point, she probably doesn't have the same "just sit around and look pretty" advantage in the dating game she once did. Then again, it's probably just more of a level playing field between genders, I'd think.


lol Well we don't just sit around and look pretty and let the men flock to us. It's not easy like that. I've never had a boyfriend, and I've known a lot of girls without boyfriends or who have a hard time getting them. It's only easy for a certain type of girls (you know the type, that outgoing party girl). Trust me, I've sat around all my life hoping people would come and show an interest in me, and maybe it's just cause I'm not pretty enough, but it wasn't as easy as that cause I never got anyone.

It's certainly harder when you're older, but I think it's hard for both genders. And does seriously suck having this pressure from this weird belief that women are only attractive up until 30, and after that it's all downhill, since that's not true. And that we need to snag a man now before our looks disappear, because once they go then a part of our value is gone. It's a lot of pressure that's difficult to deal with, especially if you have issues regarding appearances like I do.

It's funny how you say that girls at my age and up to 30 are able to sit pretty and have their choice, but I've always been told the opposite. That it's the men that do the choosing, that it's not women that have the pick, it's the men. It's funny how men think women get to do the choosing, and women think men do. I've always been told what I need to do in order to sway a man towards liking me. Not like, how to manipulate, but just to "play the game" and being "hard to get" and all that. I started learning this from puberty, from all female members of my family, because otherwise a man won't choose me. I mean, they didn't tell me it like that in a way to discourage me, but they were just trying to teach me, and that's how I took the lesson to be. IDK, it's just funny (and that's not really a response to your post, I'm just rambling, lol)


----------



## apersonintheory (Nov 26, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> So you have to be funny, witty, tall, strong, handsome, outgoing, have nice eyes, dress nicely, be rich ect.
> 
> Yeh, big ****ing surprise.


Yep...guess I'm screwed then.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Barette said:


> lol Well we don't just sit around and look pretty and let the men flock to us. It's not easy like that. I've never had a boyfriend, and I've known a lot of girls without boyfriends or who have a hard time getting them. It's only easy for a certain type of girls (you know the type, that outgoing party girl). Trust me, I've sat around all my life hoping people would come and show an interest in me, and maybe it's just cause I'm not pretty enough, but it wasn't as easy as that cause I never got anyone.
> 
> It's certainly harder when you're older, but I think it's hard for both genders. And does seriously suck having this pressure from this weird belief that women are only attractive up until 30, and after that it's all downhill, since that's not true. And that we need to snag a man now before our looks disappear, because once they go then a part of our value is gone. It's a lot of pressure that's difficult to deal with, especially if you have issues regarding appearances like I do.


I don't mean to imply women "lose their value" after a certain age, or that there aren't plenty of attractive women over 35. It's just that most men would probably agree women look their _best_ before that age. Doesn't mean they won't still look good at 40 or 50, particularly to a partner who's the same age. The "fear" some women have about aging is likely overblown, and I don't mean to encourage it.



> It's funny how you say that girls at my age and up to 30 are able to sit pretty and have their choice, but I've always been told the opposite. That it's the men that do the choosing, that it's not women that have the pick, it's the men. It's funny how men think women get to do the choosing, and women think men do. I've always been told what I need to do in order to sway a man towards liking me. Not like, how to manipulate, but just to "play the game" and being "hard to get" and all that. I started learning this from puberty, from all female members of my family, because otherwise a man won't choose me. I mean, they didn't tell me it like that in a way to discourage me, but they were just trying to teach me, and that's how I took the lesson to be. IDK, it's just funny (and that's not really a response to your post, I'm just rambling, lol)


Seems like a strange concept to me, but then again I just divorce myself from "the game" and observe it from afar. I mean, I understand girls can play their part in that game to maximize their chances of getting approached, and I don't doubt the outgoing party girls get more attention on average.

But realistically, young men are just so desperate and so preoccupied with girls that if you're decent- or better-looking and don't hole yourself up in your room 24/7, there will be multiple men interested in you (I saw your video, and you're well beyond that threshold, too). Maybe they won't approach for any number of reasons, including the vibe that you're uninterested. But at least that's just a logistical issue that can be solved either by easing into social situations (even if somewhat passively), or simply by using online dating, where I'm sure you'd get flooded with interest. Same general idea goes for the majority of girls who've posted their pics here.

That's not to downplay your challenges; we all know here that you don't just snap your fingers and get over the anxiety. But it's surely within reach, because I don't think your SA is making you less attractive, per se. It's just making you avoid situations where you'd be readily approached. Put yourself in those situations (or do online dating), and I strongly doubt you'll have to worry much about any "game" or "playing hard to get," unless you're after a very specific type of man.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

anomalous said:


> I don't mean to imply women "lose their value" after a certain age, or that there aren't plenty of attractive women over 35. It's just that most men would probably agree women look their _best_ before that age. Doesn't mean they won't still look good at 40 or 50, particularly to a partner who's the same age. The "fear" some women have about aging is likely overblown, and I don't mean to encourage it.


Oh I wasn't saying you implied that we lose our value, I was just rambling. I've been in a rambling kinda mood lately.

And there is biologically a reason why we find younger women more attractive than women in, say, their 40s, but at the same time it is scary as a female to hear that I've got only a finite amount of years until whatever looks I have are considered faded, and continue to fade. I guess that's why I'm making a big deal about this, it's not to do with what you said, I'm just being sensitive.



anomalous said:


> Seems like a strange concept to me, but then again I just divorce myself from "the game" and observe it from afar. I mean, I understand girls can play their part in that game to maximize their chances of getting approached, and I don't doubt the outgoing party girls get more attention on average.
> 
> But realistically, young men are just so desperate and so preoccupied with girls that if you're decent- or better-looking and don't hole yourself up in your room 24/7, there will be multiple men interested in you (I saw your video, and you're well beyond that threshold, too). Maybe they won't approach for any number of reasons, including the vibe that you're uninterested. But at least that's just a logistical issue that can be solved either by easing into social situations (even if somewhat passively), or simply by using online dating, where I'm sure you'd get flooded with interest. Same general idea goes for the majority of girls who've posted their pics here.
> 
> That's not to downplay your challenges; we all know here that you don't just snap your fingers and get over the anxiety. But it's surely within reach, because I don't think your SA is making you less attractive, per se. It's just making you avoid situations where you'd be readily approached. Put yourself in those situations (or do online dating), and I strongly doubt you'll have to worry much about any "game" or "playing hard to get," unless you're after a very specific type of man.


IDK, I put myself into situations where I could befriend or show interest in someone and I still get nothing in return. Maybe it is just a vibe I show off, I'm not sure.
But it's funny that you're saying guys my age are so desperate, cause I see girls my age saying they're desperate. I guess that's just the way it goes, I've always been under the impression that I needed to do what I could so that a man would want to choose me. Mostly like, not giving it away early, being coy, being interesting and just learning how to stand out from all the other girls out there. A lot of other girls hear the same thing. I guess both sexes are just desperate, haha.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Better list: Top 100 reasons why women will never be attracted to minimized. 

Can I just do my hair up and get someone? No?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

apersonintheory said:


> Yep...guess I'm screwed then.


We're all screwed. Not a single person can meet most of these.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> We're all screwed. Not a single person can meet most of these.


What I want to know is....What the hell do they bring to the table? We are supposed to bring 100 things and they can't probably bring 10 things if you ask them.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

theseventhkey said:


> What I want to know is....What the hell do they bring to the table? We are supposed to bring 100 things and they can't probably bring 10 things if you ask them.


They bring the boobs lol
I don't even care about girls anymore. If it happens, it happens. I've had enough of treating them like they're something special.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

It really depends on the person encountering the right people. Each of us has our little list of things that we're looking for in relationships and each of us have different things that make us light up. 

I personally think it's easier for guys to find dates, maybe it's because I'm chubby and I could care less about makeup. No guy wants a chubby girl, but a chubby guy? pfft, I've seen chubby guys with beautiful women. 

Read the article again, it says 100 things that "ATTRACT" women to men, not what men have to bring to the table. 

As a girl or woman or whatever I am, the only thing that attracts me to a guy is commitment and maturity. I do have to be attracted to him, I can't say that I have a list of things that are must haves, I just let nature do it's thing.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Barette said:


> IDK, I put myself into situations where I could befriend or show interest in someone and I still get nothing in return. Maybe it is just a vibe I show off, I'm not sure.
> But it's funny that you're saying guys my age are so desperate, cause I see girls my age saying they're desperate. I guess that's just the way it goes, I've always been under the impression that I needed to do what I could so that a man would want to choose me. Mostly like, not giving it away early, being coy, being interesting and just learning how to stand out from all the other girls out there. A lot of other girls hear the same thing. I guess both sexes are just desperate, haha.


With all these girls you know who are desperate -- do you mean they're desperate for any affection from men and can't get it? That they go out and look for boyfriends/mates and don't get anywhere? I need to know where these desperate girls are hanging out, if so. i just don't see many (any?) in my everyday life... and believe me, I'm not around the most desirable supermodel-looks "party girl" sorority types, either. On the contrary, I see plenty of very average-looking girls with borderline SA tendencies who still flit from guy to guy, initiating breakups every few weeks/months.

Some of those dumb rules of the game you mentioned like being coy and not giving it away early... they might affect a man's impression of you once you start dating. Just seems odd to me that they'd greatly impact your chances of being approached in the first place, based on my intuition and watching others... but then I do tend to segregate myself from loud, popular, high-status guys who might be pickier than I give them credit for.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Visionary said:


> *I personally think it's easier for guys to find dates*, maybe it's because I'm chubby and I could care less about makeup. No guy wants a chubby girl, but a chubby guy? pfft, I've seen chubby guys with beautiful women.


You've got to be ****TING me.

In a two-year span, I had THREE dates total, and that was by sending ALOT, and ALOT of messages. There's a 4th one I could've met and a 5th who lied about her age (she was quite younger than she told me so I didn't even consider it).

I'm short but not too short, I'm 5'7". Not overweight, underweight if anything. Decent looking.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

anomalous said:


> With all these girls you know who are desperate -- do you mean they're desperate for any affection from men and can't get it? That they go out and look for boyfriends/mates and don't get anywhere? I need to know where these desperate girls are hanging out, if so. i just don't see many (any?) in my everyday life... and believe me, I'm not around the most desirable supermodel-looks "party girl" sorority types, either. On the contrary, I see plenty of very average-looking girls with borderline SA tendencies who still flit from guy to guy, initiating breakups every few weeks/months.
> 
> Some of those dumb rules of the game you mentioned like being coy and not giving it away early... they might affect a man's impression of you once you start dating. Just seems odd to me that they'd greatly impact your chances of being approached in the first place, based on my intuition and watching others... but then I do tend to segregate myself from loud, popular, high-status guys who might be pickier than I give them credit for.


I guess desperate isn't the right word, but I have known girls who don't get a lot of guys and really were wanting a guy. They kinda just stuck with whoever showed them attention.

People have told me they thought I was gonna be a huge B the first time they saw me, and so I guess I just give off that vibe, lol. Something I'll have to work on, haha.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

*Clear, beautiful and healthy looking eyes.
*Yes
*A confident attitude towards life*
No

*Physical height*
Yes, but it is nothing great.

*Physical strength, muscles.*
Yes, I wish I could exercise some more

*Being funny*
Yes, but it is tough to gauge what is offensive early on

*Being witty*
This is an issue

*Being wealthy*
I'm not doing bad now, but I was poor before, and what someone who would feel OK being cheap, but living good.

*Being playful*
no

*Being touchy*
no, until I know someone

*Bravery*
overrated, I never got why girls went for the military guys who are gone so much and in harms way.

*Being excited about life*
It would be easier if you were in a good relationship

*Being unavailable*
This is stupid

*A cocky smile is attractive*
This is another stupid one

*Genuine smiles in general are attractive*
sure

*Being concentrated on a task is attractive to women*
I don't think so

*Playing an instrument is attractive to women*
music has some interesting effects on the brain, but I think it is more a fame thing. Not me

*Being famous*
no, just no. too many problems.

*Not caring*
about what? about money? about your appearance? about keeping the house clean?

*Being well dressed*
I could do a lot better here

*Unique accessories that match our personality*
Possibly, but I don't wear watches, earrings, necklaces, etc...

*Shoes that are in style*
I don't get it.

*Well fitting shirts*
I need some better ones

*A deep, commanding voice*
When I was under 22, a big issue. Still a possible issue, I don't know.

*Body posture*
Maybe, I don't know

*Human smell*
I have a very bad sense of smell. It isn't always great though, but isn't bad most of the time.

*Some light, musky cologne*
unless she buys it for me...

*Leadership*
I lead myself

*Being dominant*
I'm not sure about this :b We should be equals

*Being dangerous*
stupid girls...

*Being intelligent*
I wish, I would have girls all over me if that was the case.

*Being good with animals*
too much work, tied down to your home, or have to figure out what to do with them if you go away for a few weeks. I like my animals out in nature.

*Being good with kids*
same as above 

*Being genuinely interested in her*
That should be easy

*Being the best, in a group of men*
I am...in an Army of one, I am the best

*Being disciplined*
yes

*Not taking life too seriously*
for sure

*Being positive*
I am very positive

*Being a little selfish*
You would think women would be smarter

*Being generous*
I am, but could be more

*Spontaneity*
too much work

*Good hair*
possibly

*Trimmed nails*
yes

*A slight tan*
maybe, could be better

*Relaxed attitude*
yes, too relaxed.

*Being driven*
this is a problem, too many paths, uncertain of what to do

*Nice teeth*
sure, not perfect, but whatever

*Having nice possessions, such as a car, house or a boat*
shouldn't matter

*A sense of adventure*
very much

*Honesty*
sure, very much

*Whispering in her ear*
haven't done this, I don't like it

*Being busy.*
I am way too busy.

*Being a man.*
:roll society's definition is wrong on some things.

*Having a nice butt*
mine is great

*Pre-selection*
this is the big problem. It would be nice to have a bunch of girls like you. If the odds were in your favor, it is easier

*Being genuine*
yes

*Physically picking her up*
it would be nice, but when would this happen?

*Touching her hair*
yes

*A nice face.*
yes

*Originality*
yes

*Experience*
stupid women

*Speaking to her true self*
whatever

*Independence*
I am much more independent that most

*Teasing her*
sure, whatever

*Composure*
sure

*Being selective*
yes, but the vast majority are good.

*Being challenging*
no, just no

*Focus*
nope

*Modesty.*
yes

*Muscular abs*
need to do a few months of exercise

*Being natural
*yes, but somebody can handle me...

*Sensual*
yes, well...

*A man that loves to have fun*
yes

*Goes against the rest of society*
I am 10 years ahead of the rest of you

*Caring*
yes

*Persistent*
sure

*Being respected*
first you get the money, then you get the power, then you get respected

*Loyal*
loyal to a fault

*Romance*
I don't have this

*Drama*
I have no drama in my life

*The way you move*
whatever

*A mysterious grin*
whatever x2
*Being extravagant*
really? I though that was being irresponsible.

*Loving yourself*
what crap, I can love myself in 20 minutes better than any girl ever could.

*Being a teacher*
never seen this work

*Clean, clear skin*
not always great

*Being energetic*
shouldn't be a problem

*Being passionate*
does the girl come first or do you do what you love and then find the girl?
I would worry about finding a girl if I lived he life I want...yet there are girls doing it now.

*Quick mind*
it isn't always easy to do

*Attentive to details*
she should hope that I can remember her name after 5 dates.

*Convicted and has strong beliefs*
as long as they as right.

*Being in tune with her.*
sure

*Being attentive to details in your life*
I'm a perfectionist

*Being knowledgeable about various subjects*
I know a lot

*Innocence*
I hope she hasn't done anything either

*Challenging her.*
too much work

*Be a planner.*
if people would make an effort to join me in my plans...

*Being open*
yea...

*Being direct.*
nope, I like being indirect

*Be yourself, the good yourself*
I have no faults


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Women don't require all of these lol. If that were the case, 95% of the male population would probably be single. Most of these do seem like pretty obvious attractions though. Why are you surprised? Pretty sure they don't have a checklist with 100 things we have to have. And if you can't muster up any of these, you probably should be single because you don't really have anything to offer.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Cashew said:


> Yes you absolutely need all 100 of those qualifications or else


Aw ****. Am I sleeping in the dog house?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Already read it. I get all of my advice from artofseductions.com



meeps said:


> _*Whispering in her ear. The sense of secrecy, mysteriousness and excitement that comes from a whisper is very attractive.*_


_*Exactly. I whisper into the ears of every girl I meet. They love it.*_


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

kiirby said:


> Already read it. I get all of my advice from artofseductions.com
> 
> _*Exactly. I whisper into the ears of every girl I meet. They love it.*_


Taking this further one step further, I like to treat people how I want to be treated, which is why when I meet a girl, I whisper into her ear: "I desperately want you to f*** me in the a**


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

Barette said:


> IDK, I put myself into situations where I could befriend or show interest in someone and I still get nothing in return. Maybe it is just a vibe I show off, I'm not sure.
> But it's funny that you're saying guys my age are so desperate, cause I see girls my age saying they're desperate. I guess that's just the way it goes, I've always been under the impression that I needed to do what I could so that a man would want to choose me. Mostly like, not giving it away early, being coy, being interesting and just learning how to stand out from all the other girls out there. A lot of other girls hear the same thing. I guess both sexes are just desperate, haha.


Guys are extremely desperate. I saw a girl on OkCupid who is like a size 16 who rarely replies to guys who message her (she was rated "replies very selectively"). Very pretty face though. So even overweight girls are being bombarded with attention from men. And this is a girl that has mentioned in her profile that she is insecure about her weight. There are lots of "chubby chasers".

I actually sent her a nice message today just to test out whether she really is selective in who she replies to or if maybe the other guys who message her are "doing it wrong" and acting like imbeciles or horn dogs (they often do).

I have to admit that I was in love with this girl's appearance until I saw a full body shot. This happens waaaaayyyy tooo often on dating sites. Overweight girls with cute faces put up really great angled pics of them as their avatar. But then when you look at their other pics, you may find a body shot buried in there that reveals that she is overweight or even obese. I admit as a guy it makes you feel like **** when you are super interested in her looks until you see a body shot. But then when I see these girls with "replies very selectively" in their profile, I lose all sympathy for them. You'd think that a big girl who was insecure about her weight would be more welcoming to approaches from men and be so selective. You'd think that she'd have a greater sense of empathy than a so-called hot, thinner woman.

The girl actually did reply btw (lol) and she said "Hello. And thanks for the ego boost lol". I swear it's like a good chunk of women on online dating sites go on there in hopes that guys will make them feel better about themselves. That's about it. [EDIT: Wait, nevermind, I'm actually having a real conversation with her. ROFL. So either most guys on OKCupid are imbeciles. Or I'm cute and know how to chat with the ladies or something.]

At the end of the day, the fault lies with men, not women though. A beautiful woman rated me highly on OkCupid but she had on her profile that she gets >50 messages/day so you need to really get her attention with your message for her to respond. That's not really her fault. It's guys. They can't stop thinking with their dicks and message girls en masse in hopes of getting a lay. Men have absolutely no standards or sense of dignity. They will chase after anything with a vagina.

I blame society for this reality. Men are socialized from junior high on up basically to believe that their masculinity is tied to getting laid and that getting laid should be their life-long mission and is the greatest thing since sliced bread. It also doesn't help that most men can't last more than 3-5 minutes in bed. So it feels extremely amazing for most men and as such, they feel the need to seek out anything with a vagina. It seems next to impossible for me to bust one from sex so casual sex to me makes a hell of a lot less sense than it does for most guys.

Even then though, if I get any kind of a sense that a woman would be easy to get into bed, the urge to seek it out can be overpowering. Not because I find casual sex all that great (it is extremely overrated and uncomfortable). But because I feel like getting laid makes me feel desirable and "validated". Even if attractive women may find me attractive, I feel like something is wrong with me if they don't want to have sex with me. I think this is a malady that affects a lot of guys. Society tells men that you are a loser if you can't get laid. And that's where this desperation comes from from men. Women do not feel this same sense of desperation to the same extent. That's why it was a big relief for me when I got rid of my virginity.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

These articles always surprise me with what "I' would desire in a man. lol.
I think I would know!

Come on guys, don't fall for this. It's as simple as knowing your preferences 
in the opposite sex are unique --- so is ours as females.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

Barette said:


> And cute girls get old and lose the cuteness. You're average cute don't age well. So they're just screwed, I guess. It just doesn't sit well to say that we only need to offer two things, and that's to either be passive (which is basically what "nice" means) or attractive (which only lasts for so long, and god forbid you get fat or something).
> 
> (I wasn't gonna respond to this for risk of seeming offended or defensive, cause I'm not, just bored and looking for something to write.)




Don't say that... I have two more wait... one more year of youth.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Visionary said:


> Don't say that... I have two more wait... one more year of youth.


I didn't mean to offend or insult anyone by saying that, I mean I'm not even attractive enough to be considered cute in the first place. I just meant that to say we either offer looks or niceness, and we all can't be Christine Brinkley, so looks are fleeting.


----------

